# Chevy 454 in 85-90 Pace Arrow



## bdelia

First off, I'm new to the forum and have had several questions answered - THANKS!!!

Now for the issue I've not seen: I've heard a rumor that between 1985-1990, there were several problems with the the Chevy 454 in Pace Arrows.  

Has anyone heard of this or know where I can obtain information on them? :question:  

One other question, I'm looking for values of Class A's prior to 1986 and have not found any sites (on the Internet) that have it?  Any ideas or suggetsion :question: 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Chevy 454 in 85-90 Pace Arrow

bdelia - if you have a specific model and year you would like to know the value of just post it here and I'll let you know.  I have a book that goes back to 1976 models.


----------



## bdelia

Chevy 454 in 85-90 Pace Arrow

Thanks Cinnister -

Hope this isn't too many - Answer what you can:

1985 Pace Arrow 30ft., 35k miles
1984 Gerogie Boy Excalibur w/69k miles
1984 Winnebago Elandan 32ft. w/61k miles
1985 Holiday Rambler 31ft. Alumalite XL w/73k miles
1979 Revcon 30ft. w/55k miles.

As you can see, I'm new to Motorhomes and unsure of the values.  Please don't feel obligated to look all those up - Anything is appreciated!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gary B

Chevy 454 in 85-90 Pace Arrow

Hi bdelia, I don't know of any major problems with the Chev 454 engine, the problems that there is isn't lmited to Pace Arrows. Problems can be cracked exhaust manifolds, they are very hard on ignition wires (the best cure is to install ceramic wires)the heat gets to them, spark plugs need to be a high quailty plug and will only last about 30000 miles. The Ford 460 also has the exhaust manifold problem, needs good spark plugs, but isn't quite as hard on the plug wires. These engines in Class A MH are working pretty hard, and are in a very hot location, heat is the biggest thing. Hope this helps you a little, welcome to the forum and keep asking questions.
  :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Joe Ferguson

I'm new to the forum and just inherited a 1985 Pace Arrow with 30,000 miles on her and stored all her days. She last ran 5 years ago and at that time she received all belts, hoses and a tune up. Her batteries are all dead. They left very little fuel in her and we are not sure if the fuel was treated. Besides the obvious do any owners of these machines have any suggestions to get her up and running? We will be heading down to Pearland Texas next weekend the 15[SUP]th[/SUP] to get this machine up and running. If you have any expertise my Dad and I would love to have community support. Thanks Joe Ferguson jbferg3@sbcglobal.net


----------



## C Nash

Joe, tires will need replacing for sure.  All the oil and lube jobs need to be done.  Brakes need to be serviced and system flushed with new fluid.  i would also service the cooling system with new coolent and additive for water pump.  A lot of issues will crop up with any vehikle that has sat IMO.  Cant remember if this model had the carburator but think it still used the Qjet.  May have to be overhauled.  Gas tank may have to be dropped and cleaned but this only after you are running to see if old fuel has jelled.  Still would ck all belts and hose.  Tune up is probably in store with new cap, rotor and wires.   before cranking I wold spray some WD40 down the throat of the carb/ orthrottle body and spin engine over.  lot of experience with these engines but 75 yr old now and memories tend to fade LOL.  Welcome to the forum and keep us posted


----------

